# Moss Ball??



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so I have really been wanting a moss ball. I saw them at my LFS and thought they were only 4 dollars but when I came back they were 15 dollars. A misreading on my part. So I was just wondering, is it worth it? I have a 2.65 gallon heated tank at a steady 78 degrees. I only add water conditioner during water changes. But I don't have any lighting on the hood of my tank. Do I need lightning? I have natural sunlight but is that enough? Sorry these may sound pretty stupid but I know nothing about live plants. So do I have the appropriate setup for one? I wouldn't want it to just die if I got one. Thanks!​


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

From what I've heard, moss balls are low light. so it sounds like your set up could be perfect.

The only care I've heard of it once a week or so is cleaning them off with water and squeezing out the old water from inside. Afterwards it's place on a side where it wasn't when you first took it out to prevent yellowing and that's it.

They look like they'll feel kind of slimey, but I was honestly surprised to find they're kind of coarse.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you! I will be sure to post pics if I get one! That really helped!


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

marimo balls (moss balls) aren't really a plant .. they are a ball of algae that forms in the deep lake where there is little light .. which makes having one and caring for one really easy since you don't have to worrie about it getting enough light or having enough ferts too keep it green and fuzzy =)

to add to pata's care instructions .. in addition to rinsing and sqeezing .. you'll also want to roll it around in your hand's like when your making dough balls .. this makes sure that it continuously grows in a round shape ..

also $15 is kind of on the expensive side .. how big in diameter is the ball? .. usually 1-2 inch sized ball should be around the range of 7-8 dollars .. unless that ball is super huge like 4-5 inch in diameter i would not shell out 15 bucks for it .. also there are nano balls that are 1/2 inch big and people sell 5 of those for about 5-6 bucks .. ^_^ hope that helps .. maybe u can haggle with the lfs guy ..

also when you pick one .. u want to pick one that is dark dark green (lighter shades of green and brown are not healthy) .. one that looks fluffy and fuzzy .. kinda like when you see people playing golf .. and you look at the grass it's all smoothly fuzzy .. and you want one that's as round as possible .. not too lopsided =)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree moss balls are fun! Today I found my smallest inside the cave in my sorority tank... the little bugger is keeping my females out LOL!
They are super low maintenance and look super nice in the tanks. Bettas also love them and rub against them.
I got mine at Petsmart for $9.99 and they were a pretty good size, aprox the size of a tennis ball. Petco had them cheaper at $7.99 but they were about half the size.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you are worried about your marimo ball not getting enough light, rest assured, sunlight even indirect is more than enough for them. I bought two with the intention of putting them in my goldfish tank, but I wasn't able to for about a month. They sat on my desk facing a window that only got indirect sunlight. They survived like a champ.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Moss balls sold here are the size of golf balls and they are $12, and they are usually not in stock.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. So it isn't just me who thought they were pricey? They are about the size of a tennis ball and they looked really healthy though. I want one so bad so I might just give in and get one. I would check petsmart, but the one near me has no fish or plants, they are in the process of cleaning ALL their tanks at once, stupid if you ask me. They could do them one at a time!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Wow, that is a huge one at least! You could always divide it if you decide you want more.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya good idea, hopefully taking a trip to my LFS to pick on up today!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok guys, so you can officially add me to the moss ball army!! Lol! I picked one up today. It's about the size of a golf ball. They had bigger ones but now that I take a second look, they aren't very healthy! I saw this one that was fluffy and dark green, but smaller. I just had to get it. So I named it Marvin and I just put in my tank after a water change. I'm acclimating my betta right now so well see what happens! Thanks for all the care advice!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

got another nice golf ball sized one today myself, the army grows.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

And so it does.  I think I'm in love with Marvin the moss ball. There's only 1 thing though, I didn't QT him before introducing him to my tank. Im worried about my fish now. The petstore guy said I didn't have to, but we all know how smart pet store people can be sometimes...


----------

